# Who is the hottest women alive



## Puddjuice

Now this will be a great thread. Please by all means post pictures and names, but try not to make them to dirty. I do not want to piss off the mods. I want to stay on there good list.









Eva Mendes is my first choice. I just have this thing for forgien women.
Eva Mendes picture


----------



## NTcaribe

i think jen lopez is a hotty


----------



## illnino

so, another thread for jacking it. i will have fun tomorrow when the list if full


----------



## NTcaribe

Puddjuice said:


> Now this will be a great thread. Please by all means post pictures and names, but try not to make them to dirty. I do not want to piss off the mods. I want to stay on there good list.:laugh:
> 
> Eva Mendes is my first choice. I just have this thing for forgien women.
> Eva Mendes picture


----------



## StuartDanger

alive.
have to be jennifer tilly
























dead it would have to be marilyn monroe!!!


----------



## NTcaribe

jaimie bergman...


----------



## StuartDanger

this is what has supposed to b in the x


----------



## MR.FREEZ

i have a thing for that kathrine zeta jones , she was hot in Entrapment


----------



## NTcaribe

spiderman2099uk said:


> this is what has supposed to b in the x


 man you have a fetish for vintage women :laugh:


----------



## SLANTED

I must admit, Eva Mendes is damn hot. I almost fell out of my seat when I watched Stuck On You.


----------



## thePACK




----------



## Jewelz

Anna Kournikova has to be up there...


----------



## Jewelz

How about Brandy Dahl ? Not that she's the hottest, just any excuse to post this picture...


----------



## blueprint

Kate Beckinsale.



























And of course: Jessica Alba


----------



## blueprint

Couple more:


----------



## lemmywinks

nasty typhoon said:


> jaimie bergman...


 she is definatly up there


----------



## micus

vida guerra hands down (pun intended)


----------



## 94NDTA

blueprint said:


> Kate Beckinsale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course: Jessica Alba


I like your taste in women


----------



## the grinch

how can you show j lo without that ass? Just not the same


----------



## NTcaribe

here ya go guys..the $40,000 ass


----------



## sweet lu

ta mere









means your mom in french, hey, i have to write an essay so i am trying to work it into chatting on pfury









oh, for aome reason i find that there are more hot women then jlo, she is getting older and i hate her music









but there are some hot ladies at my school


----------



## illnino

mrs. natt :rasp:


----------



## nf9648

thePACK said:


>


 Yum, although Im gonna have to say it would be a tie for me between salma hayek and jessica alba, I could have my youngin and a mature woman to molest me, hard decision.


----------



## Runningmad

Charlize Theron


----------



## Puddjuice

I totally forgot about jessica alba. When I saw her in dark angel I swear I about lost everything there.LOL :laugh: I was like


----------



## aaron07_20

The hottest woman alive..its either Christina Aquilera or Jessica Simpson!!


----------



## aaron07_20

O yeah..denise richards!


----------



## ZMonte85

Katie Holmes.


----------



## sweet lu

jessica alba is pretty hot, just has that great face and body

but that one picture, man, i dont think that salt water gets up in there that far


----------



## J_TREAT911

Me and blueprint have the exact same taste in women :nod:


----------



## J_TREAT911

...


----------



## fury

<------


----------



## Mattimeo

1) Kristen Kreuk
2) Sun Hi Lee
3) Natasha Yi
4) Coco Lee
5) Zhang Ziyi (SOO hot in rush hour 2...)

Got a thing for Asian girls


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x

My girlfriend :laugh:


----------



## air*force*one

micus said:


> vida guerra hands down (pun intended)


 id have to agree


----------



## crazyklown89

damn J Treat and Blueprint hit on the money!! Kate Beckinsale...after Van Helsing I've dreamt about Kate every night!!

But to me the hottest of the hot and the most beautiful woman in the WORLD would have to be Laetitia Casta. Single most beautiful woman.ever. Greatest product of France.

I will post pics up later...my brother downloading some movies slow internet.


----------



## micus

put some more up cleigh


----------



## thePACK

crazyklown89 said:


> damn J Treat and Blueprint hit on the money!! Kate Beckinsale...after Van Helsing I've dreamt about Kate every night!!
> 
> But to me the hottest of the hot and the most beautiful woman in the WORLD would have to be Laetitia Casta. Single most beautiful woman.ever. Greatest product of France.
> 
> I will post pics up later...my brother downloading some movies slow internet.


----------



## SLANTED

air*force*one said:


> micus said:
> 
> 
> 
> vida guerra hands down (pun intended)
> 
> 
> 
> id have to agree
Click to expand...

 yeah, vida guerra wins.


----------



## thoroughbred

my personal list

1.janet jackson
2.alyssa milano
3.jessica alba
4.salma hayek
5.serena williams

honorable mention- that blond chick from the girl next door!!!!!!!!!








jennifer tilly,christina agulera,gabrielle union,lucy liu, alicia keys

p.s i know im wrong but getting close, jailbait list-raven simon (damn she fine) ,lyndsey lohan has come out of no where to look mighty tasty


----------



## hyphen

Milla Jovovich. I have a thing for slovak women, my last two exes were ukrainian and russian. le-sigh, what i'd do for milla


----------



## siclids

Kristen Kreuk


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

Carmen Electra!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!




----------



## Peacock

hyphen said:


> Milla Jovovich. I have a thing for slovak women, my last two exes were ukrainian and russian. le-sigh, what i'd do for milla


 You and I man!! You and I!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hyphen

finally, someone who agrees!!


----------



## Peacock

Yes, i most defenatly agree....


----------



## hyphen

don't stare too hard though, that's my wife...


----------



## thoroughbred

im so sorry top my baby honorbale honaorbale mention charisma carpenter


----------



## Peacock

hyphen said:


> don't stare too hard though, that's my wife...


 And im the man shes with when she says shes going "out"...


----------



## hyphen

grr, i'll kirr you


----------



## One Bad Malafaala

Meagan Good


----------



## One Bad Malafaala

Another


----------



## Puddjuice

Here are some more Carmen Pictures. These are ok for no nudity.

Wait they messed up.


----------



## blueprint

I'm not that interested in SUPER MODELS and what not, i'm a more conservative type that finds beauty in personality, not just boob jobs and plastic surgery.

My List.

1. Jessica Alba
2. Kate Beckinsale
3. Kristen Kreuk (can't believe i forgot about her)

There are a few more that i just can't think of at the moment, i to have a thing for asian girls primarily because i'm asian but i find there beauty exotic. (SOME)

Zhang Zizi and of course that chick from Kill Bill... the one that was swinging the ball and chain around.. she was also in that japanese hit (Battle Royale)


----------



## Puddjuice

Here we go I got them.


----------



## Puddjuice

A ass shot.


----------



## Puddjuice

Last one. Also post names and I will get decent pictures. I know a great site. LOL


----------



## Blitz023

siclids said:


> Kristen Kreuk :nod:


 darn right







bow to my goddess


----------



## TormenT

Julie Goss....... none of you know her, shes not a celeb


----------



## Blitz023

Shu Qi,


----------



## Blitz023

another pic


----------



## Blitz023

and finally my Queen: A filipina hottie kristine hermosa


----------



## ChosenOne22

meagan good oh damn! hot black ass right there...

jessica alba
eva mendes

every girl evryone mention!!

except serena williams


----------



## Blitz023

last one








Natalie portman.

















top 5
1)My girlfriend
2)Kristine Kreuk
3)kristine Hermosa
4)Natalie Portman
5)Shu Qi


----------



## diceman69

Jessica Biel


----------



## Pizzo

keep 'em comin!









mmmmm....women....


----------



## etalon9100

thePACK said:


>


 Would you lick the sh*t off her boot?


----------



## Puddjuice

Man this is sad. The basketball thread has more posts than this. And this is sexy women.


----------



## You

air*force*one said:


> micus said:
> 
> 
> 
> vida guerra hands down (pun intended)
> 
> 
> 
> id have to agree
Click to expand...









damn she is fine


----------



## Alexraptor

lets not forget KK!(Kiera Knightley)


----------



## J_TREAT911

Yeah Keira Knightley


----------



## J_TREAT911

What about Elisha Cuthbert?


----------



## J_TREAT911

...


----------



## CraigStables

Kristin Kreuk


----------



## lemmywinks

J_TREAT911 said:


> What about Elisha Cuthbert?


 nice


----------



## Jewelz

Kimberly Holland..had to edit the picture a bit


----------



## t_h_e_s_a_c_k

J_TREAT911 said:


> What about Elisha Cuthbert?


 Werd man....

....werd


----------



## thoroughbred

megan good is sexy as all hell


----------



## piranha45

salma hayek and vida guerra are UNDISPUTABLY WINNING out of the pics posted right now, although that one shot of Electra was really good.

Alba lacks the voloptuousness of the former girls, but dear god shes still just the most beautiful thing..










another Elite standby is Heidi Klum.

































k im done crashing all your modems









EDIT: Pic removed due to nudity.

*S2*


----------



## air*force*one

piranha45 said:


> salma hayek and vida guerra are UNDISPUTABLY WINNING out of the pics posted right now, although that one shot of Electra was really good.
> 
> Alba lacks the voloptuousness of the former girls, but dear god shes still just the most beautiful thing..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another Elite standby is Heidi Klum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> k im done crashing all your modems


i always thought youm liked men


----------



## air*force*one

hers a pic not the hottest but had to put it in

EDIT: Pic removed due to nudity.

*S1*


----------



## Quint

Gorgeous women , imho :

M Monroe
H Locklear
J-Lo
C Electra
J McCarthy
H Kozar
P Anderson
G Anderson
U Thurman
L Liu
M Yeoh
T Soto
Bridgette Wilson
M Vander
K Rutherford
M Cross
CT Smith
JL Hewitt
SM Gellar
M Pfeiffer
R Welch
S Loren


----------



## TormenT

airforce ur gonna get this thread closed


----------



## Quint

nt


----------



## Quint

nt


----------



## Quint

2 babes at once , I'm in heaven


----------



## Quint

MM


----------



## Quint

Sweet Heather


----------



## Quint

Sweet Raquel


----------



## Quint

Sophia


----------



## Quint

More Heather


----------



## Quint

Jenny


----------



## Quint

Raquel again


----------



## Quint

and they say MM was fat ??


----------



## Quint

I've got to see this movie


----------



## Quint

Ms Scully


----------



## Quint

Sweet Carmen


----------



## Quint

This is getting too hot lol


----------



## Quint

How hot she looks in that dress


----------



## Quint

Now this dress I like


----------



## piranha45

air*force*one said:


> i always thought youm liked men


 just 13-15 year old boys







you wanna get together drop me a line, I haven't had a boy in quite a while now


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

Sofar, 2 pics have been posted displaying nudity. One more strike and this thread is closed.

I dont know why you guys do this to me


----------



## Blitz023

yeah, poor ms. Natt c'mon guys cut it out.


----------



## Peacock

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Sofar, 2 pics have been posted displaying nudity. One more strike and this thread is closed.
> 
> I dont know why you guys do this to me


----------



## Quint

CS


----------



## Quint

HL


----------



## Quint

HL


----------



## Quint

Yasmine


----------



## Quint

CS


----------



## Quint

BW


----------



## Quint

PA


----------



## Quint

Sweet Pammy


----------



## Quint

PA


----------



## Alexraptor

thats it fr t´his thread, i see nipples


----------



## Quint

GA


----------



## boxer

#1 Carmen Electra
than the others in no particular order

Jennifer Love Hewitt
Jessia Alba
Jenny McCarthy
Jasmine Blithe
that Holland girl
Buffy Tyler


----------



## Quint

Agent Scully


----------



## Quint

Yasmine is a princess


----------



## Quint

BW


----------



## tramca

ME!


----------



## hyphen

HOW CAN ONLY ONE OTHER PERSON AGREE WITH ME WHEN I SAY THAT MILLA JOVOVICH IS THE MOST GORGEOUS WOMAN ALIVE/?!?!?!?


----------



## boxer

hyphen said:


> HOW CAN ONLY ONE OTHER PERSON AGREE WITH ME WHEN I SAY THAT MILLA JOVOVICH IS THE MOST GORGEOUS WOMAN ALIVE/?!?!?!?


 pic?

this is now my background!!! u rock puddjuice


----------



## hyphen

tell me that those eyes and lips aren't just scrumptious!


----------



## Niche

wheres Angelina Jolie!!!!!!!??????


----------



## hyphen

bah, angelie jolie only has sexy lips. other than that she looks like a strung out crack-whore.


----------



## channafreak

I used to bodybuild competatively so I always had a thing for the fitness models. Especially Monica Brant.


----------



## channafreak

Cant forget Carmella DeCesare


----------



## channafreak

And had to post a great ass pic.


----------



## b_ack51

carmen electra.
shes one of my good friends cousin.


----------



## One Bad Malafaala

Quint said:


> Yasmine is a princess


 Here is what you wake up to in the morning with Yasmine. Not quite a princess.


----------



## One Bad Malafaala

One more for thoroughbred & chosenone, ,<--------these guys got good taste in women.

BTW: Thoroughbred, you ever see "Deliver us from Eva". Gabrielle & Meagan together, what more could you ask for!!!!!!!


----------



## ineedchanna

blueprint said:


> Kate Beckinsale.


 YES Kate Beckinsale!!!


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Gentlemen, you all have great taste in women, but those women above have no class compared to this woman:

Catherine Bell.....find me a woman that looks better in a Marine service a/b/c uniform and i'll buy everyone drinks!


----------



## Puddjuice

I do not know who she is but damn.


----------



## Puddjuice

Another thats a fine ass....


----------



## CaminoMan78

You guys are gonna get this tread killed. Be a little nicer to ms natt.


----------



## J_TREAT911

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> Gentlemen, you all have great taste in women, but those women above have no class compared to this woman:
> 
> Catherine Bell.....find me a woman that looks better in a Marine service a/b/c uniform and i'll buy everyone drinks!


 I completely agree with you


----------



## TimmyTeam

CHRISTINA ! ! !


----------



## Xenon

GUYS!

THIS THREAD IS NOT MEANT TO BE A REPOSITORY FOR ALL YOUR STROKING PICTURES. DO NOT POST EDITED PICTURES! Just post who you think is the hottest and maybe a pic and leave it. Please dont post 30 times with pictures of chicks you dont even know.

Thanks.


----------



## piranha45

aguilera is garbage and has no shot whatsoever at comparing to the other girls posted here


----------



## garybusey

Xenon said:


> GUYS!
> 
> THIS THREAD IS NOT MEANT TO BE A REPOSITORY FOR ALL YOUR STROKING PICTURES. Just post who you think is the hottest and maybe a pic and leave it. Please dont post 30 times with pictures of chicks you dont even know.
> 
> Thanks.


 BUT keep the pics coming of the hot Chicks you do know!!!!!


----------



## Puddjuice

You wanted Angelina Jolie... well here are some.

Those lips you were talking about.


----------



## Puddjuice

Just a picture


----------



## piranha45

she needs alot more makeup in that pic

i think we all tend to forget how crucial makeup is to making a chick really hot


----------



## Puddjuice

One last one.


----------



## piranha45

ok pudd those are shitty pics

put up HOT pics plz


----------



## Puddjuice

Honestly Xenon I am not sure if this is true with other people. But if I am going to spend the time searching the web for a picture to put in this thread, I could search the net just as easy and probably find something that is a little more skin and a movie. Pretty much I do not think that many people stroke to this.


----------



## Alexraptor

I think that all those super stars are garbage, i know girls just as hot and their that hot even WITHOUT makeup


----------



## Puddjuice

Hey, I tried for a while to find hot pictures but all the sexy ones I found showed the boobs through a wet shirt. Xenon and Ms. Natt are already pissed off I do not want to piss them off any more. How about Pam Anderson. I will get good pics of her.


----------



## piranha45

pam anderson is pretty ho-hum. Shes one of those chicks who gets more attention than they deserve, similar to JLO-Ass

she is not fitting to be put in the hottest women alive thread


----------



## watermonst3rs

There is tons of porn stars and models that look good but just regular celebs..

1. Carmen Electra
2. Jessica Alba
2. Brooke Burke
3. Angelina Jolie
4. Brook Burns
5. Chalize Theron
6. Anna Kournikova

Really no particular order, their all hot.

Honorable mention..Holle Berry, Natalie Portman, Tyra Banks, Jamie Lynn Sigler, Jennifer Love Hewitt, Ashley Judd, Jenna Bush is kinda hott and...too many to think of my brains shutten down :laugh:


----------



## Puddjuice

Brook Burke


----------



## Puddjuice

Another of Carmen Electra....


----------



## piranha45

puddjuice, nice job, but that 2nd pic will get censored if you dont edit it out immediately


----------



## Puddjuice

Denise Richards I remmeber her.


----------



## Puddjuice

Brittany Daniel's. How could I forget her.


----------



## Puddjuice

I knew she did stuff, but I never expected her to do....


----------



## Puddjuice

If anyone wants any pictures they can't find, tell me and I will find them and post them for you. Also please no nudity. Only butts because I don't want the mods getting more pissed than they already are.


----------



## Puddjuice

How's that Piranha45?


----------



## piranha45

good man :nod:


----------



## Denver

All the girls you guys mentioned. Here's an up and comer...Lindsay Lohan. Yes I'm a dirty old man I can't help it


----------



## fishypoo2

:nod:


----------



## Puddjuice

Paris Hilton. How did I forget her. I used to fanasize about her. Because well.....DAMN


----------



## Puddjuice

Now she is ready for you.....


----------



## Puddjuice

Last one. I got one thing to say. BADA BOP BADA I'M LOVING IT>


----------



## Puddjuice

OK Now you guys will love this one. I just want to keep you in suspense for a few minutes. But if I can find what I want you guys will go crazy.


----------



## fishypoo2




----------



## Puddjuice

It's too mean to make you wait. But man when I saw this I about blew my load. Two of my most favortite hotties kissing. I want to find better pictures though.


----------



## Puddjuice

That my friends is Paris Hilton and Carmen Electra at I beileve is the MTV awards.


----------



## Puddjuice

FishyPoo2 not to be mean but if there si any nudity in that link this thread will be closed so I advise you to remove it because the MODS will not like it. Also they hate it when people post links with out permission.


----------



## Lonald

air*force*one said:


> micus said:
> 
> 
> 
> vida guerra hands down (pun intended)
> 
> 
> 
> id have to agree
Click to expand...









excelent choise


----------



## micus

Lonald said:


> air*force*one said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> micus said:
> 
> 
> 
> vida guerra hands down (pun intended)
> 
> 
> 
> id have to agree
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excelent choise
Click to expand...

 lol lono knows where its at , CLEIGH put some more pics of vida up


----------



## airtorey15




----------



## Puddjuice

Vida Guerra? Here are some more.


----------



## Puddjuice

2nd


----------



## Puddjuice

3rd


----------



## Puddjuice

4th


----------



## thoroughbred

One Bad Malafaala said:


> One more for thoroughbred & chosenone, ,<--------these guys got good taste in women.
> 
> BTW: Thoroughbred, you ever see "Deliver us from Eva". Gabrielle & Meagan together, what more could you ask for!!!!!!!


 u aint lyin!!!!!!


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI

the chick from Pirates of the Carribean is pretty hot, but my vote for hottest would have to go to, Sarah Michelle Gellar, man is she hot


----------



## air*force*one

air*force*one said:


> hers a pic not the hottest but had to put it in
> 
> EDIT: Pic removed due to nudity.
> 
> *S1*


 i dont no what was rong with my pic it was a bunch of girls asses


----------



## air*force*one

hally berry

p.s thouse are eyes


----------



## DirtyJersey

Does noone know who Eliza Dushku is????


----------



## air*force*one

DirtyJersey said:


> Does noone know who Eliza Dushku is????


 yes and dam shes hott


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI

DirtyJersey said:


> Does noone know who Eliza Dushku is????


 a super hot chick


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

air*force*one said:


> air*force*one said:
> 
> 
> 
> hers a pic not the hottest but had to put it in
> 
> EDIT: Pic removed due to nudity.
> 
> *S1*
> 
> 
> 
> i dont no what was rong with my pic it was a bunch of girls asses
Click to expand...

 Look at the girl on the left of your pic and tell me whats wrong with what you see.


----------



## Jewelz

Dina Al-Sabah


----------



## Xenon

This was not meant to be a thread to post up all your stroking pics to be hosted on MY server. This was supposed to be a discussion about who the hottest woman was. Not show and tell with the raunchiest pics you can find. Its about time these threads are finished, because now you guys are just plain taking advantage of me.

From now on anyone who posts any nudity in these threads, including edited pictures of nudity will recieve a week suspension from the site or permanent banishment. I am sick of trying to reason with you assholes on how to treat this board, and its rules with respect.


----------



## boxer

damn that girl dina has some abs but the fingers are pushing it... for a fish site. new idea, send boxer all hot pics instead ^^


----------



## micus

damn man , common xenon , u cant say that u dont like these, im mean seriously , look at that ^^^^^^ , thats just a beautiful thing , if it helps try to look at it as art,lol,

this also isnt stroking matirial dude, there is like so many vids ect out there, i doubt anyone would use this stuff


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

micus said:


> damn man , common xenon , u cant say that u dont like these, im mean seriously , look at that ^^^^^^ , thats just a beautiful thing , if it helps try to look at it as art,lol,
> 
> this also isnt stroking matirial dude, there is like so many vids ect out there, i doubt anyone would use this stuff


 To put it in perspective for you, how would you feel looking at men's asses and buldging c0cks everytime you came in here?

You cant tell me to not click on them...because its my job to moderate all the threads in the Lounge.

All Xenon is asking is that you respect his rules. Whats so hard about that?


----------



## rbp3rbp3

micus if xenon wouldnt control this place it would go down hill just like predatory fish has. I appreciate xenon for not turning this into a porn hosting celeb pic site lol. There is millions of porn sites. But there is 1 genuine p site and that is here.

Oops sorry to go off topic.
#1 paris hilton
#2 jessica simpson
#3 anna kornakova
Personally i think there are so many girls that look 10 times the amount better then these girls that arnt anything more then me or you celebrity wise.


----------



## thePACK

micus said:


> damn man , common xenon , u cant say that u dont like these, im mean seriously , look at that ^^^^^^ , thats just a beautiful thing , if it helps try to look at it as art,lol,
> 
> this also isnt stroking matirial dude, there is like so many vids ect out there, i doubt anyone would use this stuff


the rules have been laid out by xenon..there very easy to follow.if you need material for your duties.. go search the net..this is a fish site as mentioned and it will contnue to be a fish site and in saying that.. since this thread went wayyy off track..i think it should properly bow-out..

thanks









miscus if you have any further questions on this topic feel free to hit up xenon or any other mod for answers..


----------

